# Why Hide?



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm just curious why many of the forum members hide when they are on here? Anyone like to share?:ear:

It seems odd to be a member and yet make yourself invisible and kinda lurk around.....why? I see so many pop in and out,and there is a tally showing the number......sometimes it is quite high.

Just curious.......eace:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie,

Could it be the newer people who aren't quite sure yet whether they're ready for us?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

No-----:laugh: It's not.....well,I'm sure some are,but I was just curious why our other members do it. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Good question, Julie. I wondered the same thing.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

:spy:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I went into invisible mode when we were teasing everyone about that special christmas present, trying not to give away the answer. :biggrin1: but wanted to read the responses.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Debbie I was just going to say sometimes people only hide when things are going on so they can read with out being bothered or give things away. But we do have a few people who are always in hide mode, I have wondered the same thing.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmmm..... sneaky devils! :suspicious: lol

I've never even thought of hiding, but then maybe I should! lol Nah. I can't be bothered. When I'm here, I'm here! :biggrin1: But I love Debbie's reason for hiding. Maybe I can actually have my own new "christmas present" thread!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else, and I have never been on hidden mode on this board, but I am usually on hide mode when I'm on myspace for a couple of reasons:

1. Sometimes I just have the window open, but am not on and I get embarrassed thinking other people must think I don't have a life because I'm on so much! (I know, why should I care?)

2. Sometimes I just want to check mail when I'm in a hurry...I may have emails I want to answer later, but I don't want someone to see me on and think "why isn't she answering my email?"

My guess is it's just a privacy thing.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I've never gone anonymous. I can't think of a reason why I would, actually. I figure, like Marj, if I'm here, I'm here. In my case though, often when I'm here, I'm not actually here. I just forget to log off. 
I'll sometimes browse topics without logging in but it seems that whenever I do that, someone posts a photo that I just HAVE to look at so I have to log in.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't go invisible often, but if I am traveling or working on a huge project and checking in as other pages are loading (not just sitting reading the forum alone), then I might. 

The last couple of days, I've been visiting a family member in the hospital and I always try to log in with the invisible mode from my phone because it is too much work to check PMs and don't want anyone thinking I'm ignoring them if I can't answer at that very moment.

One day I tried to be invisible because I had so much work to do, but the forum kept bumping me back to visible status so I quit fighting it. The other day, I had the exact opposite problem and couldn't mark myself off the invisible mode. Sometimes it's just not worth it to change the settings.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh I am famous for logging in, reading a few things and then actually leave the house still logged in LOL I bet people think I live on the forum.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I didn't even know there was a function like that. My thing is I'll go online and then get distracted and walk away from my computer and won't even be sitting there typing or reading!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I've done it before when I just wanted to read and be invisible. At that time I was feeling sorta down and just wanted to read and be by myself. :ranger:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It has never occurred to me to do it, but I often log on and disappear, sometimes for hours, while the computer is still on and tuned it to this place.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't even know you could "be invisible"....and I guess I'm not real good about checking to see who is on and who isn't....I'm pretty much a forum dummy!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I personally used this option since yesterday for the first time, because I felt I need a break from the forum and focus on more important things. Thanks to my hoto: addiction I knew I would still want to see pictures and was hoping that being 'invisible' would help me (mental support) to lurke w/o posting, but I guess I just can't keep my :tape: on. Also I thought people might think I'm on the forum 15 hours/day cause I automatically get logged in as soon as I turn the laptop on. Thought that was kind of embarrassing, but I see others do the same. But as Shelly said: why should I care?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I would do it sometimes but i dont know how- I leave it open at work and on time i came back to a bunch of pm's and i wasnt there. However, I am not smart enough to figure it out <BG>

Also Dora loves to play hide n seek so maybe there are members like their havs!

Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, often when I'm here, I'm not actually here. I just forget to log off. ... Just like many of you said. lol I have my computer near my kitchen and in my living room, so it's where I am for the most part. I'm just totally addicted to this dang machine, what can I say?? LOL


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

As bad as this sounds, I hardly know anyone's screen name. I mostly know them by avatar and doggie 
So, just FYI..nobody needs to hide from me :biggrin1::biggrin1:

I belonged to a parenting board yrs ago. Whenever there was a big drama, or debate. We had a LOT lurking in stealth mode. Maybe they didn't want people to know they liked to watch a train wreck as much as the next person, lol. Many times, it was confessed that some of the participants in the drama were coming on invisible to read things, with out others knowing they were doing so. We once had someone claim she'd had a baby, and was at the hospital for 4 days. Only to find out from a moderator she was logged in day and night as invisible. From home, because she was never pg (yep, suckers..we all sent gifts) and there was no baby. I mentioned in another thread.
we never really know who is on the internet......


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

That is both funny and bizarre. :suspicious:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

<--- totally admits, i probably know your dogs name and not yours- this is online as well as in person!

Amanda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> <--- totally admits, i probably know your dogs name and not yours- this is online as well as in person!
> 
> Amanda


ound:

I can remember every baby and kiddo I meet. But, NEVER the parents. My 6 yr old has had countless playdates with his buddy Cole. He's been here, we've been there. He's come to our parties, etc. Yesterday, I called his mom Missy. It's Mindy :frusty:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am not here as often as I would like but that is interesting. I wonder why any other members would prefer to lurk on the down-lo... As for me it always looks like I am on because I leave my computer on and its sitting on a thread or the forum and I haven't logged out. lol I always seem to forget to do that.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Daisy & Cooper (maybe i should start doing this all the time!)- I think your guess is so close that totally counts! I on the otherhand was totally off. My girlfriend and I recently went to the bar and she got a phone number and the guy tlaked to us. I told her his name was Zack and so she called and asked for Zack- his name was Herb!!!

Yeah, not so good with names!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Daisy & Cooper (maybe i should start doing this all the time!)- I think your guess is so close that totally counts! I on the otherhand was totally off. My girlfriend and I recently went to the bar and she got a phone number and the guy tlaked to us. I told her his name was Zack and so she called and asked for Zack- his name was Herb!!!
> 
> Yeah, not so good with names!


Well Belle and Dora, ya think with a name like Herb...he may not have minded being called Zack ound:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Personally I don't care who sees me on or off, I have nothing to hide~ although I too am guilty about hopping on the forum and then leaving the house for a few hours!eace:
I mean what difference does it make if I am online or not? Or what thread I am reading? This is a public forum and open to anyone and everyone.... and while I am on a roll.... I personally hate the "secret guessing games" and "I know something you don't know"...ugh! :brick:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

This is hilarious - I'm hiding reading this thread. HAHAHA Actually it is because I don't shut down my tab for the forum. The computer is never off. If I don't turn a page within a thread - in like 5 minutes I'm automatically logged off somehow - nerve racking to me. Because my kids or Gracie or a phone call is always interrupting my time from the forum. So, I lurk in "hiding" not even meaning to. I'm not sure how to "UP" my log-in time before it bumps me off, but it is driving me crazy. Sometimes I'm logged off even within the time I spend replying to a thread. Maybe I'm a bit windy. Anyway, there is my confession. If you have ideas for me - let me know.

Karen


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

There are a few people who are invisible who joined in the beginning. I didn't realize the first few months, the default was to be invisible. To change that, they had to know to change their settings and most people didnt know how or care to do it. 

Sometimes its as simple as that and not anything else. 

I am not invisible, although I read as a guest because I cant stay logged in and dont have time to fix it this week. 

Sometimes people dont want you to know what thread they are reading, so they go invis. I have done this on other forums only because frankly, its none of their business HAHAHA.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have no idea how to change to the invisible mode, nor did I ever want to be invisible. I also never sign off the forum, so people probably think I live on here. lol


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Judy A said:


> I didn't even know you could "be invisible"....and I guess I'm not real good about checking to see who is on and who isn't....I'm pretty much a forum dummy!


OK..."Techno Woman" here...

What is "invisible mode"?

Maybe I THINK I'm here...and I'm NOT??!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Moko said:


> OK..."Techno Woman" here...
> 
> What is "invisible mode"?
> 
> Maybe I THINK I'm here...and I'm NOT??!!


If you click User CP at the top left of your page, then choose to edit options (on the left), you will be offered a chance to choose to be invisable at the top of the page. If you choose to be invisible and then scroll down and save...when others check the front page of the forum to see who is on the board right now, your name is invisible. No one can see that you are here!

I think there's a difference between choosing to be invisible and hiding.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Christy--
Thanks alot! I'm gonna' check now!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is really interesting. I guess I didn't realize there was a difference between invisible and just logging in as a guest. I find as a guest,you can not see photos---and well that's a bummer! So I try to stay logged in all the time. Don't you guys have a box checked at the upper right hand corner to stay logged in?

I also leave sometimes and leave the forum up. 
Thanks for being candid---I was just curious.:thumb::wink:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats the difference.. Guests are not logged in, so anyone reading is a guest. Once you log in, you are a member and your name is listed unless you want to be invisible. 

There is a stupid glitch somewhere that acts up and some of us can not stay logged in. I dont know if its the software, the computer, or the internet provider. It will stop
then start up again. Im on a PC now, ( instead of my precious, one and only, MAC) so we will see what happens.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I never look to see who is doing what....who has the time? or cares? I'm not sure I understand all the in's and out's of forum life!! And Katie...I'm with you...the secret stuff drives me nuts, but I suppose it's because I don't spend a great deal of time on the forum, I just check in a few times a day and I only like to see the "story" or the pictures, or the "question" and not all the comments.......of course, I want everybody to read what I have to say....ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just read and write, look at pictures and post pictures.... I never knew there was that option... I am not a techno wiz either. I also often sign on and never sign off even if I am doing other things. I just figured everyone did that. I mean how many hours can one really spend on the forum? OK, let's not answer that one. ound:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ound: Missy!ound:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

That's me--I log on about 5:30 in the morning to make sure I see all the great pictures that were posted the night before. I walk the dogs, go to work, and come back about 11 hours later and I am still logged on. On busy days, I amy not check another page that day so will stay logged on all night. 24 hours a day I am logged on to see that cute picture you just posted.....


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

By the way, for those of you that think you are logged on, you don't actually stay logged on to the forum once you have an inactive page. It dumps you off the "Who's Online" after about 10 (maybe 15?) minutes of inactivity. For everyone else, you look logged off even though you still have the page on your screen.

Frankly, I don't care who is viewing as a Guest, who is invisible or who is showing or what they are reading. Sometimes it is interesting to look at the list and see 20 out of 30 all reading the same thread though. Ha ha! If I'm replying to a really heavily viewed thread, I try to address my reply to a specific person by name knowing someone else will probably be replying before I get mine posted.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Now I'm glad you said that Kimberly - I was a bit worried that people would think I never logged off the forum - I just leave mine up and when I have time, come back and read the new posts. Way more fun than housecleaning!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow! I hardly ever look to see who's on, but I just looked now because of this thread. Is it possible there are "70" guests on now???


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess I've never been invisible.....In real life,I'd love to be sometimes!ound:

Mom-where are you? Mom--what's for dinner?ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

ound:ound:ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:bump: I wonder why so many are in eep: mode again?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Maryam, could it be the new software and style so things aren't showing as they use to?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmmm, could be. But I've seen a lot of users hide the last couple of weeks :spy:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

It seems we have alot of new members,and I wonder if the forum changes have affected the numbers as well? I miss alot of our older members-----:grouphug:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I dont know what changes would make someone leave????


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

And people hiding or not showing up doesn't have anything to do with the forum stuff. They just choose to be that way.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh-I'm sorry----I didn't mean to imply the changes are making people go---when I posted I miss the older members,I meant because they are not on as much,either for vacations,busy with kids etc. :thumb:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Dont be sorry! I thought maybe somebody said something. I am in forum nutso mind today...
I thought how silly if they left because of that. I think summer is just really busy for most and people tend to come and go in sparatic time frames. 

I hope its going to get better soon..


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

There are a lot of times when I view this site without logging in (not in invisible mode, just as a guest I guess) because I have firewall software at work that sometimes makes it impossible for me to log into chat sites (it just kicks me out as soon as I log in). For some reason, sometimes it lets me log in at work and other times I can't. And if you "lurk" as a guest, I think you can only read the topics that are currently being discussed, and you can't search past topics or see pictures.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Hide?? Why would we hide?? I didnt even know we could hide.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I dont know what changes would make someone leave????


WOW! Melissa! I wasn't on yesterday and now open up the forum and it is gorgeous!!! Such a nice job! Congratulations ~ thank you for such a nice home to come to! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

HIDE??? The only person I hide from is "DH" because I don't want to hear -- "What are we going to eat?" :frusty: 

Okay - I usually hide behind the computer monitor, but y'all can't see me with no make-up and in my pj's.....can you??? If you reply 'yes' to that, I WILL somehow find that invisible button. There are 5 tabs that stay running on this PC 24/7 and I don't think anyone is looking for me....dang, that makes me a little sad.


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

Well, I am totally confused...:drama::drama:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I didn't know you could hide. I also didn't know peeps can see who is on and who isn't? My husband, who has computer wiring coming out of his ears sometimes, would be thrilled to hear that!

God help us all if anyone can see my when I'm on, especially early in the morning. :ranger:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Under User CP and options (I believe) you can choose the 'invisible' button. You'll still be able to see all the posts/pics and even post, but you won't be listed as 'online' rather as a guest. In order to see who's online and doing what: on the main page to your left click on 'Online users'. Hope that helps


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How funny!ound: Ann and Abbe your caught now!ound:

We can see you with your hair uncombed,your pj's on and the ungroomed look in your havs eyes!ound:

:boink: I'm kidding of course!But you can "see" who's online--and what they are doing!:spy:


----------



## Tooetpulik (May 15, 2008)

We can see you with your hair uncombed,your pj's on and the ungroomed look in your havs eyes

Nooooooo......just got my hair done this afternoon


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Heck I did not know you could Hide-but then I am like others-when I am here I am here. And usually sticking my foot in my mouth typing stuff before I think it out and then hitting post. 

Pat


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:wave: Julie..

I haven't been invisible..just busy...Now I am soooo far behind on the posts I don't even know WHERE to start..:frusty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Tooetpulik said:


> We can see you with your hair uncombed,your pj's on and the ungroomed look in your havs eyes
> 
> Nooooooo......just got my hair done this afternoon


ound: I'm so happy you all can't see me! I look a mess most of the time!ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Julie-if you could only see me now at 7:40am?! You'd see why I'd like to hide. I showed this to my techie husband, he's an IT guy and always fixing whatever I mess up on the computers, and he said when people hide it's called LURKING. :suspicious: I seem to learn something new every day! LOL!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Ann!ound:ound:


Oh yes--you can "lurk" as a guest,but you can also "lurk" as a member in invisible mode! I think it's mostly so no one sees they are on and bothers them-----like me!!!ound:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't be on if I didn't want to read about and talk about the doggies! No reason for me to lurk around, I love this forum and visit it while I'm home alone or when Scooter is in a puppy coma as he is now. :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

You mean there is an invisible button??


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am permanently logged-in and never ever sign out, so people might actually think I am on here 24/7 and have no life.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

juliav said:


> I am permanently logged-in and never ever sign out, so people might actually think I am on here 24/7 and have no life.


hehehe, me too. I do stop by whenever I have a moment, but it's on most of the time.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I never log off either. When we close down our computers does it still say we are online?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OK, I see where you can see which members are on the forum and how many guests but where do you find who is viewing a certain thread and how many are "hiding"?
On edit: I figured out how to see what thread people are viewing. Just click who's online. I still don't see how we can tell if anyone's hiding...


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I knew nothing about the invisible mode and don't really care (I never log off unless I am out of town and turn off my computers), but what would be funny is how many members have Photo Booth on their Macs or one of the live cameras . . . then we *actually* could see you in your PJ's ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> I never log off either. When we close down our computers does it still say we are online?


I think it shows you on line for awhile and then bumps you off or something? The reason I think that is because I never see you on,and if you are on the forum all the time,but not really there,your name would show.(I think)eace:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh, ok....I've always wondered about that! It's just easier to not have to log in everytime I have a few minutes to browse! Ya know? I still don't know where the invisible button is......help a sistah out! I DON'T plan to use it though!:biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm invisible right now....oh **** just gave myself away.... :croc:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

oops think I used a no no word....doh! did it again...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You guys are hilarious!!! Thanks for the laugh! ound: 

I'm on all the time too, it seems. I never log in or out. As soon as I click on an email notification, I come right to the thread and dont' have to log in. It's automatic. Too lazy to even log in!! :biggrin1: I don't have time to see who's on or who's not. Like Diane, I just can't even contemplate catching up most days!! :suspicious:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I hide when I am being a total B**** so in reality I should be hiding today!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well now it shows you who has visited your profile page and how many times it has been viewed in total... cool...


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Leeann - you are never a B**** - so we always want to see that lovely avatar and signature of your gorgeous two Havanese.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Gee with all this talk about invisable or not, I had better go see if I'm really here!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

All the tech stuff is too complicated, I just like reading about the little cuties and especially seeing all of the pictures!!! They're all adorable!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> I hide when I am being a total B**** so in reality I should be hiding today!!


Are you being a b**** today *too*? I need an invisable button for work too! heh heh!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know if it is still the same now since the changes to the forum.....but if you want to go invisible...you can edit your user account and somewhere in there used to be an invisible you could click on. Want to know how we know? It is because when you are invisible and visit the forum at all,under your name/profile in "members" your last date visited will be n/a instead of an actual date.Maybe there are other ways,but that's what I know.Then you appear as a guest on the front of the forum.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> I don't know if it is still the same now since the changes to the forum.....but if you want to go invisible...you can edit your user account and somewhere in there used to be an invisible you could click on. Want to know how we know? It is because when you are invisible and visit the forum at all,under your name/profile in "members" your last date visited will be n/a instead of an actual date.Maybe there are other ways,but that's what I know.Then you appear as a guest on the front of the forum.


Oh! I didn't know what that NA was for! I just know that sometimes someone will make a post but there name wasn't on the list of who's on-line! That's how I could tell someone was invisable!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, you are right about the n/a, but the guests are people are not logged in at all. If you look at the Online Users names, right now it says that there are 19 members on, but only 17 names are showing. That means two of them have their profiles on Invisible. 

The guests are people not logged in, who could be anyone: members or just lurkers (possibly even not registered).


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> I never log off either. When we close down our computers does it still say we are online?


No is shows you as being offline. I never log off either.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Julie, you are right about the n/a, but the guests are people are not logged in at all. If you look at the Online Users names, right now it says that there are 19 members on, but only 17 names are showing. That means two of them have their profiles on Invisible.
> 
> The guests are people not logged in, who could be anyone: members or just lurkers (possibly even not registered).


Oh I see----I thought the invisible people were included in the guest count!

ound:Note: It is not normal to talk about invisible people unless you are needing medication and have escaped!ound:
I don't think neither applies here!ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie said:


> ound:Note: It is not normal to talk about invisible people unless you are needing medication and have escaped!ound:


that's _exactly _right! :laugh:


----------

